# Trying to figure out what makes up “Total additional earnings” on tax summart



## fos4110 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi all. Maybe you can tell me exactly what my “Total additional earnings” entails for Uber Eats in my Tax Summary provided by Uber. Tips? Boost? Quests?

Thanks

Mike


----------

